# Spray on liner for a dump truck



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was looking into having the inside of my dump rhino-lined. One guy told me sure no problem $850 out the door. Lifetime guarantee. I head off to the next place and the guy tells me that he has been and knows of others that have been very unsuccessful with spraying the inner dump beds and that it peels off due to the primer and paint that is on it. 

Just trying to get a feel for if anyone has done this and what their results were.


----------



## MRUSSELL (Oct 20, 2006)

my buddy ownd a body shop here in my town and does spray in liners perma-tech i have a one ton dump and he told me no problem at all before they spray the liner in a p/u truck bed or dump bed they sand the area first then clean it extremely well heck they even do animal trailers


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

*Not sure?*

Here's the situation I ran into with landscaping:

I had the Rhino sprayed in -- fantastic job, and I'd have them do every vehicle I ever own. However, prior to getting my dump insert, I found the rough surface incredibly difficult to unload (ie: slide material out). I don't know if you'll have trouble with the dump body dumping material with so much grab & grit on the body surface.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

YardMedic;623464 said:


> Here's the situation I ran into with landscaping:
> 
> I had the Rhino sprayed in -- fantastic job, and I'd have them do every vehicle I ever own. However, prior to getting my dump insert, I found the rough surface incredibly difficult to unload (ie: slide material out). I don't know if you'll have trouble with the dump body dumping material with so much grab & grit on the body surface.


We had a 16' dump trailer, 2001. The WHOLE trailer was sprayed with rhino lining, inside and out.

We used the trailer for hauling firewood, and THOUGHT this would be a good way to go to keep the salt off the trailer.

We had the same issues when trying to dump loads, that material did not want to slide on the lining.

Also, if you haul any concrete, or heavy / sharp material, it will cut and peel the lining. We sold the trailer this spring, after the fenders started to rust holes through and most of the lining was peeled off the inside of the box.

IMO, I will never have another trailer done like that again. With that said, I have lining in two pickup boxes and like it there. Again, I'm not dumping anything there though.

If he'll offer a lifetime guarantee, I would put him to the test. Just remember, if you're going to haul sand, dirt, that sort of stuff, it's not going to slide out as clean as the straight painted box.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I wouldnt worry about the finish. they can spray it on smooth.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, that's the same thing I found out
It works, but the stuff in the bed won't slide.

I guess there is some other stuff (I've seen it advertised in Truck Paper, but the name escapes me) that is real slick so stuff does slide, really really well.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

salopez;623538 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the finish. They can spray it on smooth.


Ya they can do any texture and any colar. I think it's a great idea it will protect your bed from the salt.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would say get Line-X over Rhino. It is harder and the load will slide better on the Line-X.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

personally i have seen them both done in a ryno and line x and i would avoid either in a dump..... it peels, and salt gets under it. any heavy load , like stone or boulders will destroy it... basicly it defets the purpose of a dump box


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

I keep 4x8 osb board around when I need to slide things around the bed.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

What you want for lining the inside of a dump body is the very heavy duty plastic liner that comes in many thicknesses and can take a good beating while keeping itself slippery.One brand that comes to mind is QuickSilver---888-854-6464.It can even handle asphalt.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Get a fiberglass liner put in. They do that to all trucks around here. Landscapers dumps, municipal dumps. Body companies do it around here. I dont know about where you are. Much Much better than some spray on product.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Why would you want to line the inside of a dump bed?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Woodland;624739 said:


> Why would you want to line the inside of a dump bed?


Longevity.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Woodland;624739 said:


> Why would you want to line the inside of a dump bed?


I look at some of these companies with $50,000 trucks that are 2 years old and they look like sh** because of the condition of the bodies. I figured if it meant my truck looking more presentable and meant that I didn't have to spend every evening for a week sandblasting priming and repainting, I figured it might be worth it. Even stainless steel when the welds begin to rust it looks like crap.

I thank everyone here so far for their insight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

TheXpress2002;624837 said:


> I look at some of these companies with $50,000 trucks that are 2 years old and they look like sh** because of the condition of the bodies. I figured if it meant my truck looking more presentable and meant that I didn't have to spend every evening for a week sandblasting priming and repainting, I figured it might be worth it. Even stainless steel when the welds begin to rust it looks like crap.
> 
> I thank everyone here so far for their insight.


Xpress -

Another thing to consider, is how you're going to keep the underside of the body clean.

Get some plastic fenders that cover the whole wheel, not just mudflaps and it'll keep more salt from under the bottom of the bed.

http://www.crysteel.com/pac_accessories.html


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

ok this is comming form expericence. I used to work for a line x dealer when i was in high school. Yes i sprayed many dump trucks, leaf trucks, sewer suckers, street sweepers. Problem with dump trucks is that the product is designed to grab the cargo and keep it from moving. Stuff like mulch, topsoil, sand. gets stuck. stuff like salt, and rock tumble out. Best option is to spray the sides and skip the floor. Paint the floor with graphite paint availabe at any farm supply store. Oh and for the whole texture thing, it all comes out textured, no way to leave it smooth. The overspray from spraying it forms the texture you see.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Ive seen a liner that is made out of some type of poly and its a 3 piece (bottom and both sides) I'll see if I can dig it up for you if you want it. I wanted my dump bed insert sprayed but they said it had to come off the truck and they said every one they have done, the guys said they had trouble unloading materials.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I would definitely have it done, especially to the outside of the dump and the underside in the smooth finish-even the frame of the truck. The inside of the bed, with enough use, stays clean and rust free usually, if anything id get the inside wall done and not the floor.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I have it done to every dump. My buddy has it done to all his dumps too. No problems, what is this talk about material getting stuck? I run my trucks 6 days a week and we do everything in landscaping plus 20 tons a night in salt. No a single bit of material ever gets stuck and we even shovel right out of the trucks too. Best part / most important part is to get the outside top-facing edges sprayed to protect from falling debris. Keeps the scratches to a minimal and trucks looking nicer.

In the picture (its an older one), I decided to get the full bulk head done and a few more things too. I will update will new pictures later.
Ken


----------



## 11 Mini Ditkas (Jan 17, 2007)

Ken:

Where do you get yours done? I'm in Lombard, and need to have one sprayed this week. 

On a separate note, I saw a blurb in the Trib last week that you lost some equipment from a site. We just lost a vblade yesterday, so I'm feeling your pain.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## High Voltage (Oct 26, 2008)

I would gop with the Line-X over the rhino linner hands down. The rhino peels off easy,is kinda soft, and takes like 2 days to dry. The Line-X is way stronger, solid like a rock, and dries in under 2 minutes.

http://www.linex.com/


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian Young;627094 said:


> Ive seen a liner that is made out of some type of poly and its a 3 piece (bottom and both sides) I'll see if I can dig it up for you if you want it. I wanted my dump bed insert sprayed but they said it had to come off the truck and they said every one they have done, the guys said they had trouble unloading materials.


That's what I mentioned in my earlier post.I've seen some tri-axles and trailers lined with those slippery poly floors and sides,definitely saves the bodies and looks good to boot.


----------



## Get Plowed AK (Nov 9, 2008)

The liner is nice! If prep is done right i would go with por-15. its like powder coat and the material slips out. Unless they can apply rhino or line-x smooth. I have not seen it. Por-15 is my coating of choice.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry for the delay been super busy finishing up for the landscaping season. Ziebart in Franklin Park on Mannheim/Belmont ask for Jim. Don't have the number handy but can look it up if need be or call my cell 847-814-3001. Yup lost a good amount of equipment, sucks, someone took a vblade of yours? Wow this is getting bad.

Ken



11 Mini Ditkas;630692 said:


> Ken:
> 
> Where do you get yours done? I'm in Lombard, and need to have one sprayed this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*Liner*

Check out fabick.com they specialize in sprayed and poured liners for all trucks


----------

